# Report of data breach



## Joe Blow (22 March 2021)

An ASF member has contacted me because they received an alert that their ASF password had been exposed "in a non-Google data breach". See attached screenshot below.

I am not aware of any widespread data breach at ASF and I have not been contacted by anyone else who has reported receiving a similar alert, so I suspect that the data breach that occurred was very limited and happened off-site. No accounts have been taken over by hackers and the site remains secure to the best of my knowledge.

However, anyone who is particular about their passwords or account security might like to change their password as a precaution. Also, to further secure your ASF account, please consider enabling two step verification which verifies your logins via an app or email verification.

If anyone has any questions, I am more than happy to answer them.


----------

